# Film vom Swoop und neuem Slide



## Wiepjes (24. August 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLag6jbUjNI&feature=plcp"]Radon Slide 150 and Swoop 2013      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Super gemacht Respekt, weiss einer wer da fährt und wo das ist?
Muss sagen entweder sind die neuen Slides noch besser geworden oder die Jungs können es.


----------



## log11 (24. August 2012)

Letzteres mit Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesenspiess (24. August 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Radon Slide 150 and Swoop 2013      - YouTube
> Super gemacht Respekt, weiss einer wer da fährt und wo das ist?
> Muss sagen entweder sind die neuen Slides noch besser geworden oder die Jungs können es.


Der vorne ist doch der Andi Sieber, oder?


----------



## Beppe (24. August 2012)

Die Aufnahmen entstanden rund um Latsch im Vinschgau.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. August 2012)

Ja, korrekt. Unsere Downhill Teamfahrer Janik Weber und Andreas Sieber haben mit uns dieses tolle Shooting gemacht. Die Jungs haben wacker durchgehalten und haben ihr Bike immer wieder brav bergauf geschoben, um die nächste Einstellung zu drehen.


----------



## tane (25. August 2012)

F...!!! da sind 3 experten am werk!!! (den hinter der kamera nicht vergessen!!!) well done!


----------



## Pfalzgott (25. August 2012)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie das Lied ab 01.00min heißt?
Shazam hat leider nichts gefunden!


----------

